# Cold Peel transfers..... Quick explanation on how to PRINT plastisol transfers?



## ffokazak (Feb 23, 2006)

Hey guys. ust picked up 25 cold peel transfers. 
So I Screen onto the transfer, then heat press it onto the shirt wait for it to cool, and peel off?
IF thats right, my question is do i cook the ink onto the transfer?
Im a little confused....


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: Cold Peel transfers..... Quick explanation*



ffokazak said:


> Hey guys. ust picked up 25 cold peel transfers.
> So I Screen onto the transfer, then heat press it onto the shirt wait for it to cool, and peel off?
> IF thats right, my question is do i cook the ink onto the transfer?
> Im a little confused....


What transfer type is it ? ink type etc....


----------



## ffokazak (Feb 23, 2006)

*Re: Cold Peel transfers..... Quick explanation*

Whoops sorry!
Plastisol Transfer.
Bought from a silkscreen supplier.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

*Re: Cold Peel transfers..... Quick explanation*

You should have gotten instructions with them but you pretty much got the idea.My cold peel transfer samples I got from First Edition were 370 degrees and time was press at 12 to 15 seconds at med to heavy pressure. Remove from press let cool for a minute and peel. should work.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: Cold Peel transfers..... Quick explanation*



ffokazak said:


> So I Screen onto the transfer, then heat press it onto the shirt wait for it to cool, and peel off?
> IF thats right, my question is do i cook the ink onto the transfer?
> Im a little confused....


Lou's method as yours is pretty much standard for cold peel transfers.

as for: "my question is do i cook the ink onto the transfer?" 

you're not a cook remember, you print shirts.  LOL


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: Cold Peel transfers..... Quick explanation*

I am a bit confused with this one...you asked if you should screen onto these and then press. Do you actually have printed transfers or cold peel transfer paper for printing?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: Cold Peel transfers..... Quick explanation*

Since Andrew in a screen printer (or works in that industry), I assumed he was asking how to PRINT on the transfers, to how to press them.

I could be totally off base here though


----------



## ffokazak (Feb 23, 2006)

*Re: Cold Peel transfers..... Quick explanation*

Nope thats right Rodney. Wondering about putting my plastisol on the paper


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: Cold Peel transfers..... Quick explanation*

I thought thats where we were heading but wasnt quite sure. Since I dont screenprint I cant help you on how you cure plastisol transfers but I am very interested. Do you have some sort of vacume platen that holds the transfer paper flat as you press? I would like to know this process so please keep us informed.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: Cold Peel transfers..... Quick explanation*



ffokazak said:


> Whoops sorry!
> Plastisol Transfer.
> Bought from a silkscreen supplier.


Dave, i think the poster bought the ready made transfers from a screen printer. Some screen printers make them too.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: Cold Peel transfers..... Quick explanation*



MotoskinGraphix said:


> Since I dont screenprint I cant help you on how you cure plastisol transfers but I am very interested. Do you have some sort of vacume platen that holds the transfer paper flat as you press? I would like to know this process so please keep us informed.


David  

here is a link that explains it all, http://www.unionink.com/articles/transfer.html

mind you that transfer makers DO it their own way, used different inks, techniques etc.... But the above article explains it extremely well.

enjoy!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: Cold Peel transfers..... Quick explanation*

Thanks for the great link, Lucy! Very informative.


----------



## ffokazak (Feb 23, 2006)

*Re: Cold Peel transfers..... Quick explanation*

Ok thats a great link!
Yeah so I am a screenprinter, and i wanted to use them for silkscreened labels, in side of shirts. 
Dont have a heat transfer press, however. 
Could an iron, with force, get it hot enough to be cooked with my conveyor dryer, or flash unit?
Or better yet, could an iron, get it hot enough to be taken off the paper?
i.e peeled. and then cured under a unit?


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: Cold Peel transfers..... Quick explanation*



ffokazak said:


> Ok thats a great link!
> Yeah so I am a screenprinter, and i wanted to use them for silkscreened labels, in side of shirts.
> Dont have a heat transfer press, however.
> Could an iron, with force, get it hot enough to be cooked with my conveyor dryer, or flash unit?
> ...


Well, around here for small size transfers all you need is a Home Hot Iron and some downard force muscle to press it on to shirts etc. .. really. 
The inks/glue press on easy and quick hot peel/split.


----------



## ffokazak (Feb 23, 2006)

Thats Great Lucy, 
Thnks.


----------

